# Whats the name of this plant?



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I found this picture on google and when I went to click on it I kept getting an error message from the page the picture came from.
So can someone please tell me what kind of plant this is and where I can get a few cuttings from?
Thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that stuff grows like weed in my tanks, if you want some send me the shipping and i will send it to you. It is some kind of philodendron not sure on the species.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

It looks like some type of split-leaf philodendron (and no, that really is the name). It looks slightly different though than the ones I knew as a kid and they grew HUGE!


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

got a pic for relative size, julio?


----------



## steveinssm (Feb 24, 2009)

Monstera deliciosa, commonly called split-leaf philodendron. I have grown it without soil at all, in a 3' tall container that housed a Betta. The air roots reminded me of mangrove roots, and I thought he'd like it. He LOVED it, swimming constantly in and around, exploring all over. The largest I have ever seen the leaves were around 70" in diameter with a small 'thread' circling them. It was in a college greenhouse here in Sault Ste. Marie, ON.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mark, i am working out of town this weekend so it won't be til monday when i can take a pic.


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

It looks to me like Rhaphidophora tetrasperma. I have some growing in several tanks, but no cuttings to spare...at least none that are frog-free.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

It used to be called Amydrium tetrasperma, so you should search under that name as well. It was fairly easy to get in the past, but a little less so now. I found 1 nursery that has it available now. I'll pm you later.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

That picture was taken by Tropiflora so they're one possible source, but a lot of people have this plant so you can try posting a wanted ad and see what bites you get.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Cut-leaf Philodendron, Split-Leaf Philodendron

Here's some info on them. Cut-leaf Philodendron and Split-Leaf Philodendron

At least that is what I thought they were. I could be wrong.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry Salix, I missed your post. LOL


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a smaller var. Lacinatum I think. It's trilobed. it will still to need some room or more attention but not as bad as the one in the pic. A few of the Atlanta peeps got some from me last year, I should have more with me when I make it down again


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Scott, do you have a pic of it in your tank?
-mark


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

*It is definately in the genus Amydrium. *The picture was taken by tropiflora, and they labeled it Amydrium sp.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Actually they labeled it "*Amydrium species 'Ginny' (Rhaphidophora tetrasperma?)*"


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Manuran said:


> It used to be called Amydrium tetrasperma, so you should search under that name as well. It was fairly easy to get in the past, but a little less so now. I found 1 nursery that has it available now. I'll pm you later.


Dude, where have you been?!? I haven't seen you on the boards for months.......

I used to have this plant, bought it from Tropiflora as Amydrium. Actually, they should still have some if you call and ask for it as they had lots a few months ago. Great plant for terrariums or the home. Since it's now a Rhaphidophora, does anyone know if it has a shingle form?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

JoshH said:


> Great plant for terrariums or the home. Since it's now a Rhaphidophora, does anyone know if it has a shingle form?



From what I have seen of it, there always seems to be a petiole. The juvenile leaves I've seen just lack the incisions. Very easy plant to grow and hard to kill.  It's a little large for a 10 or 20 gal (IMO), but it adds a neat look to a tank. I bet it would look nice as a house plant too.

Mike


----------

